# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Error Uploading to Forum

## potga

Get the following error when I try and upload a Untitled.png.xls file

What am I doing wrong?

----------


## potga

Maybe this will show the error
Untitled.png

----------


## alansidman

Are you using the following procedure?

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------


## potga

Using Manage Attachments. 
Tried to attach the error but now getting a page 'Sucuri WebSite Firewall - Cloud Proxy- Access Denied' so cannot attaché anything

----------

